# WoodRat Sizes



## BikerJim (Jul 16, 2012)

To anyone who owns either a Woodrat 600 or 900..

Would you be so kind as to measure the thing at its extreme east/west extension and also in the north/south direction for me?

I am thinking of getting one, but I have very limited space in the shed, and I cant seem to find these dimensions listed anywhere, neither on the Woodrat site or in any of the forums. The width of the beds are listed, but that doesn't include the area required to 'extend into'...or at least I am not sure it does. I can't seem to get any response from the Woodrat site/forum, so I am hoping I can find some kind soul here who could answer this for me!

I can understand metric or imperial so whatever works best for you,

Cheers
Jim


----------



## barrie hendry (Jan 13, 2012)

*Contact with Woodrat*

The Woodrat guys hang out close to me in England. They are very helpful and you can ring them on 01458833038 but put the England country code in first.
Barrie


----------



## BikerJim (Jul 16, 2012)

barrie hendry said:


> The Woodrat guys hang out close to me in England. They are very helpful and you can ring them on 01458833038 but put the England country code in first.
> Barrie


Thanks Barrie - I just gave them a call and spoke to Martin who was as you say very helpful.. (although that was the fax number, the phone number is 00 44 1458 832744)

He said that about a foot (300mm) either side depending on what your making would be a good estimate, so:

WR600 + 300 l/h + 300 r/h = 1200(mm) overall
WR900 + 300 + 300 = 1500 overall

If anyone could confirm those guestimates it would be great, as I reckon I have about 1500 max space to play with...one day I will have a bigger shed..

Thanks again, 
Jim


----------



## MoJo (Jan 1, 2010)

*Woodrat sizes*

Hi I have a 900 and just measured it for you, the woodrat as it is measures 920 fully wound out to the left the total length is 1600. and fully wound out to the right is 1480 the measurement from the top of the router mount plate to the bottom of the Rat is 140 and from the back of the Woodrat to the front of the plate is 140 not including your mounting to the wall method, so you need plenty of space either side also however long your timber sticks out each end. I hope this helps you I am just about to order the dovetail bits as they are much finer.
Regards 
MoJo:yes4:


----------



## BikerJim (Jul 16, 2012)

THANKS Mojo, you are a top chap, that helps a lot (I need to double check, but I think its a 600 for me..)

Cheers
Jim


----------

